# Wrists- Code to the arms or to the hands?



## kheimerman (Oct 26, 2018)

Can't seem to remember this and not finding anything quickly that tells me.  Can someone point me to the correct place in the guidelines that supports choosing arm codes over hand codes when excising lesion from the wrist?  Thanks everyone!

Same for inguinal area- trunk/legs or genitalia?  I always considered it trunk, but I have a Provider that insists it should be genitalia.  (ie:  11305 instead of 11300 for lesion shave)


----------



## sxcoder1 (Nov 6, 2018)

I also struggle with inguinal/groin area and have never been able to find definitive information!


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 6, 2018)

Under ICD-10-PCS for example Wrist is coded to arm. I'm not sure if CPT follows this or not

_If a procedure is performed on the skin, subcutaneous tissue or fascia overlying a joint, the procedure is coded to the following body part:_
_• Shoulder is coded to Upper Arm_
_• Elbow is coded to Lower Arm_
_• Wrist is coded to Lower Arm_
_• Hip is coded to Upper Leg_
_• Knee is coded to Lower Leg_
_• Ankle is coded to Foot_


----------



## kheimerman (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you for the PCS info.  I really couldn't locate this information anywhere!


----------

